# CVS from a firewall

## cubancigar11

Is there a method to access CVS from behind a firewall?

I heard of CVSGrab from google. But it is not in the portage...

----------

## schiotz

 *anupamsr wrote:*   

> Is there a method to access CVS from behind a firewall?
> 
> I heard of CVSGrab from google. But it is not in the portage...

 

Can you ssh though the firewall?  I use ssh to tunnel into my workplace to use the CVS server from home:  I have a script called cvstunnel, I just run it once before starting to use CVS.

```

#!/bin/sh

ssh -n -L 2401:cvs.myworkplace.com:2401 login.myworkplace.com sleep 30000 &

```

It logs in to login.myworkplace.com and sets up a port forwarding.  I can then point CVSROOT to localhost, and cvs will connect to a port that is forwarded to login.myworkplace.com, from where a normal connection is established to cvs.myworkplace.com .

Somebody who knows what he is doing could perhaps come up with a more elegant solution.  :Smile: 

----------

## cubancigar11

It seems I cannot.

```
# ssh -n -L 2401:cvs.myworkplace.com:2401 login.myworkplace.com sleep 30000 &

[1] 11341

# ssh: login.myworkplace.com: Name or service not known

[1]+  Exit 255                ssh -n -L 2401:cvs.myworkplace.com:2401 login.myworkplace.com sleep 30000

# ps

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

10115 pts/1    00:00:00 su

10118 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

11349 pts/1    00:00:00 ps

#
```

Is it possible that some one gets the package from cvs, compresses it into a tar ball, and uploads it somewhere so that I can download?  :Embarassed: 

Please...

----------

## schiotz

 *anupamsr wrote:*   

> It seems I cannot.
> 
> ```
> # ssh -n -L 2401:cvs.myworkplace.com:2401 login.myworkplace.com sleep 30000 &
> 
> ...

 

I am slightly confused....  What package.  

I supposed you are trying to set up a CVS connection to some CVS server through a firewall.  The workaround I suggested is based on the premise that you have login access to some machine on the other side of the firewall (which I called login.myworkplace.com just to call it something), and from that one connect to the cvs server (which I called cvs.myworkplace.com, just to call it something, and because in my case I am going in through my workplace's firewall).  Of course if you are sitting in a company with a firewall, you may not have access to a machine outside the firewall, and this solution is useless.  Perhaps you can ask the system administator to open the firewall for CVS connections coming from within - I don't think that should be a security risk.

Good luck.

----------

## cubancigar11

Oh... I am extremely sorry. I am just so stupid. I mixed up my reply to another thread (on LQ) with this one.

I dont have no login to any computer outside my LAN. Actually, I am student working on my computer connected to institute proxy server.

Thanks any way. I will keep informing about any progress, if it is through some package allowing cvs from behind a proxy.

Thanks again for your time.

----------

